# manual for union graduate lathe requested



## graduate_owner (8 Aug 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm on the scrounge.
Does anyone have a user manual or maintenance instructions for a Union Graduate lathe that they could scan and forward (if that is allowed)?
Many thanks,
K


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Aug 2012)

Try - lathes.co.uk - an unbelievable amount of information.


----------



## paul-c (9 Aug 2012)

hi graduate owner
you will get one from l.r.e machinery
if you follow this link
http://www.woodturninglathes.co.uk/graduate_spares.html
at the bottom of the page there are exploded views that you could print out.
there is virtually no maintainance other than making sure the bearings are well greased via the grease nipples/pots. 
good luck 
paul-c


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Aug 2012)

Thanks to all for the suggestions for a Graduate manual. I have been looking on the web and have come up with this link

*http://www.daltonsmachines.com/uploads/files/manuals/Graduate%20Variturn%20Wood%20Lathe%20Manual%20&%20Parts%20List.pdf*

which gives information on the Variturn version of the lathe, but still very useful exploded diagrams.

It's also available on*
http://ebookbrowse.com/graduate-varitur ... d202645322*
but in a not-so-convenient format.

Another useful site is :-*
http://www.search-document.com/pdf/1/ma ... lathe.html*

which gives a load of sections including a Graduate manual with details on their sanding table and lampstand making attachments, also a 4 page article by Fred Holden on thread chasing, a 32 page article on tools and jigs and loads more. When you first visit the site it looks like 2 pages, but then a 3rd appears, etc and it goes on for over 20 pages that I have seen and there's probably more (I got fed up looking).

Mod Edit:- Link removed, 
I hope this may be of use to turning colleagues.
K


----------

